# Datei in Ordner "*xyz" mit batch kopieren



## pkatwork (31. März 2004)

Ich möchte eine Datei mittels Batch-Datei in einen Ordner c:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\%username%\ [...] \foobarslt\ kopieren.

Wobei foobar  bei jedem User anders ist aber das Ende "slt " des Ordnernamens immer gleich ist. 

Wildcards in Ordnern unterstützt copy bzw. xcopy aber nicht. 

Gibt es andere möglichkeiten u.a. evtl. in c++ dies mit Wildcards zu erledigen.


----------



## lohokla (31. März 2004)

```
@echo off
copy dateiname.dat c:\"Dokumente und Einstellungen"\%username%\dateiname2.dat
cd c:\"Dokumente und Einstellungen"\%username%\
FOR /D %%a IN (*lst) DO copy dateiname2.dat %%a\dateiname2.dat 
del c:\"Dokumente und Einstellungen"\%username%\dateiname2.dat
```
Wenn ich es so schreibe, kann batch bei mir mit den Wildcards umgehen.


----------

